# Back Pain



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have been dealing with severe lower back pain and also in my lower stomach near my right hip bone since Thursday (4 days now). Pain meds don't seem to be helping. I have been unable to do anything all weekend and I'm not sure what is going on. I do not have a fever and have normal bm's every morning. At first I thought it was the flu, but other then the pain and being extremely tired, nothing else is wrong. I've had ovarian cysts in the past, but don't remember the pain being this bad. Any ideas?


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Back pain is my life!







Do you have any pain running down your leg? The best thing you can do is to ice your back for 15 minutes on every hour. Do it as many times as you can. If you also get up from sitting or laying in your bed, stretch gently first. You may have just strained your back. But, if it's bad and you have any tingling or pain going down either leg, it's probably a good idea to see a Chiropractor (only if you know of a good one) You could have a disk pinching on a nerve. I have a herniated disk and inflammation along the other disks, so I feel for you!







Don't put heat on it, as it can make it worse. Remember, these are just suggestions and my own experiences and learned knowledge from what I've been through. I hope you feel better soon. Don't go too long with the pain, especially if pain meds aren't helping at all.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

My back pain only ended up lasting a day, but I spent 4 days in bed with severe pain in my right side and very nauseated. I went to my gp and he sent me to a surgeon. The surgeon then sent me to the hospital because I was very dehydrated and he felt a large mass or bump where the pain was. I had a ct to rule out appendix problems and they found a huge cyst on my right ovary. Thursday, I am going to have an ultrasound and hopefully schedule something to have it removed.


----------

